# Cost of LPG conversion for an RV



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi guys - been asked the cost of an LPG conversion by someone enquiring after my van also what mpg improvement might be expected - mine is Ford 6.8 V10.
Anyone help?


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

My belief is that the conversion is somewhere between 2 - 4,000 and the consumption issue is more to do with the lower cost of LPG as the consumption is very similar. 
Having said that Somebody who is much better informed and been through this particular pain barrier will be along soon to put you on the right track. 

Regards 
Mike


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi,

I was quoted £3200 inclusive of parts, labour and VAT for a 6.8 litre V10 byTHESE PEOPLE

Andrew


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi...i paid £2400 two 90 ltr tanks
mine is a ford 7.5
hope this helps
dave


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Much appreciated guys - given you each a thank you.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

Got quoted £2500 with 200ltr tank on V10 Ford Triton 6.8L

That buys a hell of a lot of petrol and sumd didnt add up for us so didnt get it done. Our old RV wasa V8 Chevvy and that cost £1100 and was money very well spent.

No difference in MPG but the fuel is less than 1/2 price but you do loose a bit of power (though I have to say I never noticed) as LPG doesnt burn as hot as petrol so you do loose a bit.

You need to do the sums and see if he cost is worth it

Dazzer


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

i run on lpg only because it was installed by the last owner, £1.80 lpg a gallon petrol £3.96, 10000 miles on petrol £3960 lpg £1800 so would pay for itself within 10000 miles maybe? sounds right to me 32ft gulfsream 7.500 ltr ford engine runs sweet on lpg , 50 gallon lpg tank, 75 gallon petrol make sure u get a big lpg tank or tanks as u can only fill them 80%


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi have any of you had problems with head/vavles burning?I have a few mates that have had this happen on cars! My friend who is a macanic did a few taxis a couple of years back- converted them to diesel.He advised me not to go down that gas road! Does it burn at lower temp?As Dazzer says £3,000 buys a lot of petrol
terry


----------

